# Betta Fish Tank Setup Contest Vote!



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Congratulations to the five users that had enough points from the judges to make the Vote! They are:

1. Mandy Pandy (28 points)
T2. eatmice2010 (27 points)
T2. aekmaki09 (27 points)
T4. Kitty Whiskers (26 points)
T4. Shadyr (26 points)

Now it's your turn, bettafish.com community! Vote for the user with the best entry! If there is a tie, the place will be decided by Judges' points.

Here are the pictures:

Mandy Pandy









eatmice2010









aekmaki09









Kitty Whiskers









Shadyr









Thanks for voting! Deadline is Jan 31, 2013 for vote.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

And yes, you can vote for yourself.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Deadline for voting is just over a day! Hurry up and get those votes in, the winner will be announce on February 1!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can judges vote?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, but its too late now.


Congratulations to Mandy Pandy, with 11 votes!!

2nd Shadyr 5
T3rd eatmice2010 3
T3rd Kitty Whiskers 3
5th aekmaki09 1


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice tanks everyone and Shadyr I love that castle wow its awesome looking in your tank !!!! Kitty love the dragon he is adorable ! I am so happy to see so many live plants in the tanks seriously the best thing you can put in your tank....awesome work everyone !!!!


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh wow thank you!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job everyone!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

how do you vote?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats everyone! Great tanks!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fun Fun! I added round two of plants since those pictures, so it's even greener now!


----------

